

Has Intelligence Been Rising? - tokenadult
http://www.psychometrics.sps.cam.ac.uk/news.13.htm

======
tokenadult
Following the internal link in the submitted page lays out the researcher's
argument. A subsequent book he wrote

[http://www.cambridge.org/us/catalogue/catalogue.asp?isbn=978...](http://www.cambridge.org/us/catalogue/catalogue.asp?isbn=9780521741477)

gives a longer version of the argument. I find the sheer diversity of
researchers who suggest reading the book quite remarkable.

